# [MotD- Quarter Finals] Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers vs Gladiator



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

vs







The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2010)

The Two Towers, It's my favourite out of the three


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2010)

Two Towers for me


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 3, 2010)

Easy.

Two Towers has the the siege at Helm's Deep, which is epic beyond words. Hell, only the charge of the Rohirrim‎ across the Pelennor Fields in RotK beats it in sheer awesomeness.

Vote for Two Towers.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 3, 2010)

Gladiator for me  I loved both films but think its better


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 3, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Gladiator for me  I loved both films but think its better



Heathen.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 3, 2010)

its done the vote is in, I stand alone


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2010)

To scholzee, have you watched Fall of the Roman Empire or Spartacus?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)

I voted for Gladiator, Two Towers Drags a bit in the middle Gladiator was awesome all the way through


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

Public polls finally.

Gladiator.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

Two best pictures of long ass movies about people with fake British accents.

...

Gladiator!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 3, 2010)

The Two Towers gets my vote, I disliked the book and when it was made into a movie I wasn't expecting much but it turned out to be amazing. Helm's Deep was done so well and the ents were as awesome as I imagined them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2010)

Polls are no longer unanimous, eh?

I guess that means I can't lie anymore.


----------



## Roy (Jan 3, 2010)

Two Towers       .


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 4, 2010)

Must go with The Two Towers.


----------



## Sine (Jan 4, 2010)

gladiator is the better film


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 4, 2010)

No contest - _The Two Towers_ for me.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Voted for the wrong film. Meant to vote for The Gladiator.


----------



## Tex (Jan 4, 2010)

Hot damn, this was a difficult decision. 

I went with Gladiator though, loved the storyline and it was a great performance by Russell.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't seen either one, but I'm going with Gladiator.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 4, 2010)

_Gladiator _was quite good, with a few powerful scenes; _The Two Towers_ blew my mind in a way that's never happen since.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 4, 2010)

When i first watched them i would have said LoTR but if i watch it no wi cant help cringing at the bad CGI and cheesy dialogue. Gladiator i could happily watch any time.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 4, 2010)

you cant vote if you've only seen one much more if you haven't seen either 

gotta go w/ Gladiator


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 4, 2010)

Gladiator was way better.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 4, 2010)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> Easy.
> 
> Two Towers has the the siege at Helm's Deep, which is epic beyond words. Hell, only the charge of the Rohirrim‎ across the Pelennor Fields in RotK beats it in sheer awesomeness.
> 
> Vote for Two Towers.



Quoted for truth.

My vote goes to The Two Towers obviously, Gladiator was fucking boring.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 4, 2010)

Tough call, but gladiator gets my vote, it's one of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 4, 2010)

Russel Crowe ftw.


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn this is tough, I think I'll go with Gladiator.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 4, 2010)

Lotr ofc! Gladiator is a bit too hollywood, but still epic.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2010)

ane said:


> Gladiator was way better.



They were pretty close IMO, neither one being WAY better or WAY worse than the other.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't want Gladiator making it to the semis, it's not that good.

Go Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Felt (Jan 4, 2010)

Hard choice. @_@ These are my favourite of the ones remaining.  I voted for Gladiator though.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 4, 2010)

I just watched Gladiator for the first time yesterday (Blu Ray) and I absolutely loved it. My vote is for Gladiator.

Not saying that Two Towers isn't a great movie because it is.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 4, 2010)

Two Towers for me. To be honest, I always thought the Gladiator never lived up to its hype, though it was still a great film.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 4, 2010)

The Bloody Nine said:


> When i first watched them i would have said LoTR but if i watch it no wi cant help cringing at the bad CGI and cheesy dialogue. Gladiator i could happily watch any time.



yet you had no problem with Gladiator's CGI?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 5, 2010)

Two Towers was a lot more epic overall.



The Bloody Nine said:


> When i first watched them i would have said LoTR but if i watch it no wi cant help cringing at the bad CGI and cheesy dialogue. Gladiator i could happily watch any time.



*Bad* CGI? You lost some credibility there. A lot actually.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2010)

Lotr is being driven to extinction.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2010)

Fell asleep during both but I paid to see LotR so I have to put my vote on that one.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.



Shadows and dust.


----------



## Baks (Jan 5, 2010)

The Two Towers for me


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Close but i voted TTT


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 5, 2010)

As a lord of the rings fan, it kills me to do this. I'll vote for Gladiator. One of the best films I've ever seen.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2010)

Gladiator. I definitely feel moved every time I watch it. Plus villain is way more vivid rather than in LoTR


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2010)

You bastards! You screwed it up!

Damn you! Damn you all to Hell!


----------

